# Sig Sauer Academy



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone attended any of the classes at the Sig Sauer Academy? What was your opion on these classes?

They are only 4-1/2 hour drive from my house and I might be inclined to take one or two of the advanced classes.

Please report.


----------



## Bigdave24 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have. I think they are well worth it.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Bigdave24 said:


> I have. I think they are well worth it.


Which course did you take and what did it cost? How long did the course run for?


----------

